# Convoy C8



## Tulip bush (Nov 27, 2016)

Just stumbled across the Convoy C8 in another thread........never heard of it before. I can order it from China to Uk for about £20...... 

I see they come in either orange peel or smooth.....in the following emitters below ..., I'm after some throw, but with flood and tend to go for neutral over white light.

What emitter and reflector combination below would you advise?

Also how do these hold up to the quality of more well known flashlights like Fenix etc?

Also are these constant light are does their power drop with time and does anybody know if they hold their power in full mode or drop after a few mins due to heat?

*Color temperature:*
XML U2-1B:6500~7000k,white light
XML T6-4C:4300~4500k,white light,but Amber Shift
XML2 U2-1A:cool temperature is the same as XML U2-1B,but XM-L2 U2-1A is more brighter.
XML2 T6-4C:4300~4500k,white light is the same as XML T6-4C,but XM-L2 T6-4C is more brighter.

(*XML U2-1B OP,XML T6-4C OP,XML2 U2-1A OP,XML2 T6-4C OP,XML2 T6-4C SMO,XML2 U2-1A SMO)
*
thanks


----------



## jorn (Nov 27, 2016)

It's a great light. Wont say it's fenix quality. But the gap in quality is getting smaller, and smaller between a good budget light and a good qualitylight. Some years ago i only bought expensive lights from good brands. But this year, i have only bought budget lights. And are happy with all of them. The budget stuff is getting really good. Not all, but some budget lights can be compared with way more expensive lights. Imo the c8 is one of the budget lights that punches way above it's price tag.
If you are after the most throw, go for the xp-l hi version with smooth reflector. All of them still got plenty of flood. The flood (spill) is the light that dont hit the reflector, so you get that anyway nomatter what led or reflector is used. Orange peel will give a little extra, because some of the light that hit the reflector will be sent in a random direction. 

Have changed the driver and led in mine. astrolux x6 driver and a neutral xp-l hi led in smooth reflector.


----------



## vadimax (Nov 27, 2016)

What is a strong plus of Convoys -- their quality hosts. If you don't like something in its internals you just do it yourself without any regret of voiding guaranteed coverage. It is not like tampering with a $200 flashlight


----------



## Tulip bush (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for both of your replies...sound great, especially if I want to learn how to swap bits about.

So if I was to get one from the list of emitter options listed which should I go for ( I would pick orange peel as stated if I decided to go with spill). I don't think the emitter you listed is on there...is this a drop in? Do prefer neutral, but OK with white as long as it's not blue tint.

This one.....XML2 T6-4C:4300~4500k? Also is power constant? And does it hold its high and medium or have to drop due to heat?

thanks


----------



## Lexel (Nov 27, 2016)

There is a new version with better driver UI and AR glass with XPL HI V2-1A


----------



## jorn (Nov 27, 2016)

The xp-l hi led is found stock in some new versions of the c8. Not allowed to link directly to seller. So just google "convoy c8 xp-l hi" and you will find it (got mine from banggood). Mine was nice and white tinted, not blue. I swapped the led out to get a 4500k neutral with a tiny hint of rose/red in the tint. Perfect tint just the way i like it  And the driver i put into this thing gives around 6A so needed a copper led star to cope with the extra heat. 
I see the the stock c8 with xp-l hi got some more tints to choose from now. When i bought mine there was only one tint. The xp-l hi is the newest led, and its basicly a dedomed led from the factory. It will give a big boost to the throw/reach 

The newest version of the c8 wont have a pill, but the led is mounted directly to the head for better heatsinking. this vid about swapping led and driver , shows how the new version is put together quite well. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hin_ed9aTic


----------



## Tulip bush (Nov 27, 2016)

Great......checked out banggood......I have to choose either



Design U4-7A Design U6-3A Design V2-1A

No idea what this means.....any ideas?

Think it only comes in smooth on there.



thanks


----------



## Lexel (Nov 27, 2016)

U4, U6 and V2 are luminous flux bins
V2 has the most lumens

1A, 3A and 7A are color temperature bins
the higher the more it is warm white

the newest version you find in Ali Express Store from Simon who owns convoy


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 27, 2016)

Tulip bush said:


> Great......checked out banggood......I have to choose either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tulip bush (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks Kitrobasin, only just noticed the pics etc lower down the page.....many thanks for the details.

Just noticed it asks if you want ar-coated glass, it's cost 1 dollar more,,, any idea what the ar coated glass is?

Although the options are now.....T4-7A, T5-5B, T6-3B, T6-4C, U2-1A, which would be a neutral? 3b or 5b?

thanks


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Nov 27, 2016)

jorn said:


> The xp-l hi led is found stock in some new versions of the c8. Not allowed to link directly to seller. So just google "convoy c8 xp-l hi" and you will find it (got mine from banggood). Mine was nice and white tinted, not blue. I swapped the led out to get a 4500k neutral with a tiny hint of rose/red in the tint. Perfect tint just the way i like it  And the driver i put into this thing gives around 6A so needed a copper led star to cope with the extra heat.
> I see the the stock c8 with xp-l hi got some more tints to choose from now. When i bought mine there was only one tint. The xp-l hi is the newest led, and its basicly a dedomed led from the factory. It will give a big boost to the throw/reach
> 
> The newest version of the c8 wont have a pill, but the led is mounted directly to the head for better heatsinking. this vid about swapping led and driver , shows how the new version is put together quite well. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hin_ed9aTic



FYI Jorn,
When you go back from moonlight, it goes to max & then to voltage indicator(not strobe as mentioned in your video) it gives you the voltage as 1-4 flashes for 1-4 volts then a brief flash(the "dot")then 10ths of a volt-very useful. Thanks for a great video showing how to do the swap! I know it was videos like this that first gave me the courage to try my own mods, and I appreciate the time you took to make it.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 27, 2016)

This is one reason Convoy has eluded me thus far: so many options. I was hoping Richard at mtnelectronics would be able to help me sort things out, but he is so busy and stock has been a challenge.

Here is the webpage for the Convoy I bought:

http://www.banggood.com/Convoy-Clear-C8-XP-L-HI-7135x6-New-Firmware-LED-Flashlight-p-1089132.html

The user interface on this unit offers quite a lot. The other UI's are not optimal for me. You will decide for yourself.

AR coated glass, if good quality, is definitely worth it because less light is reflected back, more goes out the lens to the target. It is surprising how much light is lost with a reflector and glass lens. A good reflector and glass are vital.


----------



## Tulip bush (Nov 27, 2016)

Kitrobaskin......wow that does offer a lot of options.


----------



## Tulip bush (Nov 27, 2016)

Lexel said:


> U4, U6 and V2 are luminous flux bins
> V2 has the most lumens
> 
> 1A, 3A and 7A are color temperature bins
> ...



thank you.


----------



## jorn (Nov 27, 2016)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> FYI Jorn,
> When you go back from moonlight, it goes to max & then to voltage indicator(not strobe as mentioned in your video) it gives you the voltage as 1-4 flashes for 1-4 volts then a brief flash(the "dot")then 10ths of a volt-very useful. Thanks for a great video showing how to do the swap! I know it was videos like this that first gave me the courage to try my own mods, and I appreciate the time you took to make it.


Oh, it's not my video. Just one i found where we can see the new heatsinking where the led is screwed directly down to the head with 2 screws vs the old screw in pill. I got the same mod, so sorry for that misunderstanding. The retaining ring was not hard to unscrew. (The guy in the video said he used a hour and ruined some tools in the effort) Use the right tool and it unscrews in seconds  Modding this light with new driver and new led on copper takes minutes. If we don't count the minutes it takes for the soldering iron to heat up  This light is easy to work with. And not too big to fit a jacket pocket. I love this little, medium sized, lightcannon


----------



## Lexel (Nov 27, 2016)

The newer Convoys got copper MCPCB but not direct thermal path, for normal currents its quite good


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lexel said:


> The newer Convoys got copper MCPCB but not direct thermal path, for normal currents its quite good


Are you sure about this? It is advertised as DTP and BLF says it is DTP.


----------



## Lexel (Nov 28, 2016)

Seems in convoys Ali Express shop they are DTP, but other shops not yet
mine 2 months old has no dtp


----------



## Tulip bush (Nov 28, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> Are you sure about this? It is advertised as DTP and BLF says it is DTP.



Whats all this techno information mean?


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 28, 2016)

DTP stands for direct thermal path. It is a more efficient way to remove heat from the LED.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 28, 2016)

Someone correct me, but direct thermal path means it is screwed directly on the frame of the flashlight instead of on a piece of metal that is attached to the body of the flashlight around the perimeter of the piece of metal. And BLF stands for the 'other forum' Budget Light Forum. And the Clear Convoy C8 I recently purchased is said to have DTP.

Turns out though, this C8 with the really nice tint, the XP-L Hi ~5000K, has about the same throw as my P60 host with a 4.5 Amp dedomed XP-G2 and smooth reflector by Richard at mtnelectronics. Yes there is significantly more light coming from the XP-L and the tint is superior. It's a winner so far.


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 28, 2016)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Someone correct me, but direct thermal path means it is screwed directly on the frame of the flashlight instead of on a piece of metal that is attached to the body of the flashlight around the perimeter of the piece of metal. And BLF stands for the 'other forum' Budget Light Forum. And the Clear Convoy C8 I recently purchased is said to have DTP.
> 
> Turns out though, this C8 with the really nice tint, the XP-L Hi ~5000K, has about the same throw as my P60 host with a 4.5 Amp dedomed XP-G2 and smooth reflector by Richard at mtnelectronics. Yes there is significantly more light coming from the XP-L and the tint is superior. It's a winner so far.



DTP refers to the star the LED is mounted on. The middle pad is electrically isolated from the LED but thermally coupled to the LED.

Example of a DTP board






As for the star being soldered or attached with thermal paste that is usually referred to an shelf instead of of the body having a pill.


----------



## Lexel (Dec 12, 2016)

With DTP board and no pill the LED stays a lot cooler, so lumens increase for same current and you can drive higher currents without overheating the LED


----------



## jorn (Dec 12, 2016)

Lexel said:


> With DTP board and no pill the LED stays a lot cooler, so lumens increase for same current and you can drive higher currents without overheating the LED


Yep. 
when i modded mine, i ordered led/star from one place, and the driver from another. The driver arrived first. The stock led couldnt handle 5-6 A, and turned from the cool/neutral tint, into amost pure blue just after seconds of turbo mode (led was over-overheating). Well the led can handle 5-6A, but not when mounted on that stock non dtp board


----------



## pjbrendel (Dec 12, 2016)

That looks like a lot of light for the money. I ordered a Convoy S2 that hasn't arrived yet. With all of the good reviews I think I'll go ahead and order the C8. I've learned a lot just from reading this thread.


----------



## stephenk (Dec 13, 2016)

I just received the Clear (silver) Convoy C8 from GearBest for review. Amazing light, and has the new red driver board, new firmware, and AR glass. Hopefully will have a review ready within a week.


----------



## Trango (Dec 13, 2016)

stephenk said:


> I just received the Clear (silver) Convoy C8 from GearBest for review. Amazing light, and has the new red driver board, new firmware, and AR glass. Hopefully will have a review ready within a week.



Better be a good review, mine is already on it's way


----------



## Tulip bush (Dec 13, 2016)

If I wanted a c8 warm, but with a floodeir beam than the hi led should I go for another led they advertise ( if so which?), or should I go for the hi led and also buy a orange peel reflector?

I would like some throw, but the hi led just seems a bit too much throw and not enough flood for me.....hope this makes sense as I'm not great at putting things into words.

I also find the amazing amount options they give baffling, tint I've got my head around, number of different modes understood, ar coated glass etc, but it's the vast number of c8's that are advised on the same pages that seem the same, but have different prices that baffles me.

Do I go for the c8 clear and also buy a orange peel?.... So I need flood and throw nice tint.....somebody help pick me out what I need please......been told aliexpress and banggood I think.
cheers all.


----------



## Trango (Dec 14, 2016)

Tulip bush said:


> If I wanted a c8 warm, but with a floodeir beam than the hi led should I go for another led they advertise ( if so which?), or should I go for the hi led and also buy a orange peel reflector?
> 
> I would like some throw, but the hi led just seems a bit too much throw and not enough flood for me.....hope this makes sense as I'm not great at putting things into words.
> 
> ...



You may also consider other Convoy options, the L6 for example has an XHP70 led and OP reflector, is a bit more expensive though, the BD series has a focusing one if you like, and probably there is more
As for buying, from what I saw there are quite a lot of older models around, I would suggest you to buy directly from the producer that has a shop on Aliexpress.
If you decide to go with the C8 I'd suggest the last model (DTP board, AR glass, new firmware,..) is a few $ more but seems worth it (or wait for stephenk to make the review)


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 14, 2016)

The clear Convoy C8 with the new firmware is a nice light: Good combination of strong throw, decent size hotspot with appropriate spill for a compact thrower. It does not overheat with general use (I have not tried to push it) and placing a shockcord lanyard closer to the bezel has resulted in a good hold for cigar grip.

What I did not know before purchasing is that the switch is a reverse clicky, with half presses or quick clicks to advance modes. This is fine for many people but not all who want a momentary option from off. 

Our primary use for this type of light is to sometimes quickly be able to bring maximum reach for brief moments to check something out, whether because of interest or concern, in the forest and field. The user interface requires that the quickest way to get to 100% from a lower mode is to have a mode group with 100% first and no last mode memory. To get back to first mode (100%) the switch needs to be held for, what is it, 2 seconds? During that time, the light is dark. 2 seconds is a long time when you are trying to see something quickly. Keeping the light in 100% single-mode solves that issue but rules out using the light for navigation. Using a three-mode group with 100% out the gate and no last mode memory, is another option but then requires quick multiple clicks to get back to 100% if on medium mode...


----------



## JasonJ (Dec 14, 2016)

Tulip bush said:


> If I wanted a c8 warm, but with a floodeir beam than the hi led should I go for another led they advertise ( if so which?), or should I go for the hi led and also buy a orange peel reflector?
> 
> I would like some throw, but the hi led just seems a bit too much throw and not enough flood for me.....hope this makes sense as I'm not great at putting things into words.
> 
> ...



I have two older style Convoy C8 lights, one in U2-1A and another T6-4C. I also have a Convoy S2+ in T6-3B.


I'd say for a floodier light with good throw, neutral tint, using the C8 host, I'd go with an orange peel reflector with any emitter in a 3B tint, AR coated glass.


----------



## stephenk (Dec 14, 2016)

Trango said:


> You may also consider other Convoy options, the L6 for example has an XHP70 led and OP reflector, is a bit more expensive though, the BD series has a focusing one if you like, and probably there is more
> As for buying, from what I saw there are quite a lot of older models around, I would suggest you to buy directly from the producer that has a shop on Aliexpress.
> If you decide to go with the C8 I'd suggest the last model (DTP board, AR glass, new firmware,..) is a few $ more but seems worth it (or wait for stephenk to make the review)


I can tell you now that review of the clear C8 will be very positive! Just need to take a few outdoor beam shots, so will be a few days.


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 14, 2016)

Geez, you jerks are costing me money!
My Conway L6 hasn't even arrived yet and now I've just bought a C8 with the 3B tint.
Even worse, while on the Conway page at Ali Express I also bought a BD04.
I also have an Acebeam EC60vn on the way, which is CPF's fault too.

I wonder if 4 lights on the way at once is enough . . .


----------



## Thom2022 (Dec 14, 2016)

I've just ordered a C8 too from gearbest. XPL-Hi U6-3A with the 7135x8 driver. Super excited but good god does China post take the Royal ****!


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 16, 2016)

I have a Convoy C8 and I just received a Convoy L2, man the L2 is an animal of a light, it has the option of 1 or 2 x 18650/26650. It's appreciably brighter than the C8 too. Ok gotta go, the young'un is calling. Cheers


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 16, 2016)

My L6 arrived yesterday and I must say that it is a really nice light. For a cheaper light the fit and finish is right up there with the top brands, it really looks like you get great value for money from this brand!
I can't wait for my C8 to arrive, if the quality is as good as my L6 then it is a great bargain well worth the price! I paid under US$25 with free shipping, can't complain about that price when looking at how expensive other lights can be.

My C8 has this description: "Clear Convoy C8 with XPL HI LED,copper DTP board and ar-coated inside,new firmware."
Sounds pretty nice, none of my other lights have clear anodising.


----------



## Lexel (Dec 16, 2016)

If you are sick of blue pink or even green tints go for XPL HD V6-3D or XML2 U3-3D really nice tints almost like pure daylight


----------



## waynestractor (Mar 11, 2017)

I got my C8 in the mail a couple weeks ago and finally got out to try it last night, it really is a great light for $22! *New Edition Convoy C8 Cree XML2 U2 - 1A 960Lm 7135 x 8 18650 LED Flashlight*

 - BLACK


----------



## Trango (Mar 11, 2017)

I have the XP-L HI version and must also say that for ~20$ is really a great light!
Manybe they could just rise the price by 0.10$ and include the instructions to program the UI in the box


----------



## KiwiMark (Mar 11, 2017)

For anyone wanting a reasonable thrower with good output in a 1 x 18650 light, I can't think of another sub $25 light I'd recommend ahead of this one.
I was able to choose a neutral tint, most other sub $25 lights don't give you a choice of tint and many cheaper lights lie about the output lumens.
I have three Convoy lights (BD04, C8 & L6) and I'd describe them all as great value, no regrets about any of these purchases.

I have an Acebeam EC60vn that has higher output, throws further and came with a holster - but that light wasn't sub $25 or even sub $125 for that matter. It might be a better light but it would be really hard to justify it being better value. At less than 1/6 the money spent the Convoy C8 really isn't all that far behind in real-world performance. If you don't have huge amounts of money to throw around then you should buy a C8, it really is a great light and at under twenty five bucks shipped it is so totally worth buying!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 11, 2017)

Even if someone just wanted to try out a compact thrower, this would be a prime choice with the XP-L Hi in a daylight tint or another color temperature of your choice.

Or, if you want full programmability with more modes than an Oveready, full potting, temperature regulation, and some other options (including a forward clicky switch), you could choose a custom maker like PFlexPRO to make a very useful tool. This gets the price close to Eagtac and others but you are getting a serious torch in a very appealing package.


----------



## Johnnyh (Mar 11, 2017)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Even if someone just wanted to try out a compact thrower, this would be a prime choice with the XP-L Hi in a daylight tint or another color temperature of your choice.
> 
> Or, if you want full programmability with more modes than an Oveready, full potting, temperature regulation, and some other options (including a forward clicky switch), you could choose a custom maker like PFlexPRO to make a very useful tool. This gets the price close to Eagtac and others but you are getting a serious torch in a very appealing package.



The PFlex Pro lights have really got my interest for sure, trying to keep my wallet in my pocket but it's getting tough. Liking the Convoy S2+ host.


----------



## Johnnyh (Mar 11, 2017)

I ordered a stock Convoy S2+ from Fastech just to see if I like the host...the choices of emitters is almost overwhelming. I had to do a lot of learning about emitter "codes" before I chose one but all for the good! Know more than I did before! I think it was about $16.00 shipped. Seems too low for any quality but I'll find out.


----------



## Thom2022 (Mar 12, 2017)

You will be pleasantly surprised by the S2+. I have one that I built as a triple nichia. It's wonderful.


----------



## Connor (Apr 14, 2017)

Got a C8 a couple of weeks ago. My verdict: you get an *awesome *amount of flashlight for under 20 bucks. 
Very nicely machined. No obvious flaws.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 24, 2017)

I could use another compact thrower so I'm going to order one of these from Simon in NW today. Can I expect to be able to light up a German Shepherd sized dog out to 100 meters or so?


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Apr 24, 2017)

JayHawk said:


> I could use another compact thrower so I'm going to order one of these from Simon in NW today. Can I expect to be able to light up a German Shepherd sized dog out to 100 meters or so?


Should be no probs. Go for the XP-L HI version.


----------



## Odinwulf (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm new to the forum, and I recently purchased one of these at a local gunshow. I have no idea which one I got and not sure about the UI either. It seems to be decent quality for under $20. I can't seem to get it to strobe and seems to be no last memory function. Any help would be apreciated already looking to buy my next one.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 16, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/BUqtnaL.jpg
The Convoy Family with all three C-8's, (have added the L-2 & Tiny XP-E-2), with Tan & Silver S2+'s on the way. Have 18350 body's to make them smaller if desired. Can't beat $1.45 for electric switches to add after purchase.
Odinwolf, can you post a picture of the led, and how many modes does your light have?


----------

